# Sorry to bother, but I need help?



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive been going fishing at least once a week all summer long, ive tried bob sikes, 3 mile bridge, palafox peir, under the perdido bridge, big lagoon, national seashore using gulp shrimp pearl white, live and fresh dead shrimp, squid and cut bait. As of today ive caught tons of pin fish and 1 spanish makeral and thats all, i was planing on going to the national seashore across from big lagoon this thursday. Can anyone give me some pointers or anything to try that will produce fish (besides pinfish, ive got that down) whether it be surf or flats i would love the advice, and thank you in advance.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

fish over the grassflats with live shrimp/ small finger mullet/small pinfish under a popping cork early in the morning...


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

When I first moved down here I did the same darn thing!! I was a pretty good Bass fisherman up home.... down here I was the hardhead cat and pinfish king!! LOL One day a guy came along and asked me what I was fishing for and I said ANYTHING but pinfish or catfish! He told me to go to walmart and get a Gotcha and some single strand wire and meet him the next morning. He showed me how to do the haywire twist and gave me the single best piece of saltwater fishing advice ever!! Fish it FAST!! don't even look at the lure because if you see the fish come up you'll stop fishing it. I started catching Spanish like it was my job!! I started having fun again and the rest has just came from watching others fish! (Don't have to go bug them, just watch!) Look at the color, the size and shape, and watch how dang fast they fish whatever it is. Good Luck!!


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pay attention to the tides, too. The predatory fish like when the water is moving, and preferably in. In sweeps the bait in. Out sweeps the bait outwards, but it's still got them moving.


----------



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

thank you for the tips and advice, went today and tried live shrimp on a popping cork, every cast had a strike up until noon, managed to get a lady fish and a nice sized spec but as soon as i pulled the spec out the water, off it fell, but it felt good to actually catch something:thumbup:


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah they have very soft mouths that rip easily under their weight even if it just rips the hole large enough for them to flop off of the barb. Bet you won't do that again, though!


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

seems like u r doing everything right pm me and i will take u wade fishing an show the ropes on some shore fishing i will show what workes for me leave me a number i will set something up like to wade fish the weekdays on weekends i am on my boat or one of my buds boats if i get my boat back from mech then we could go offshore fishing


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

simple solution fish your pinfish live depends on where u are fishing but fish 1 freelined and 1 on the bottom avoid premade rigs just use a carolina style rig on the bottom with 30 lb flora might want to rig the freelined on light wire depending where and when u are fishing there are big kings that show up in pensacola bay soon and sharks are always there and tend to eat on top


----------



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

i have another question,I noticed while i was out that something big kept striking in a grassless patch about 10' x 20' so when your on the flats do you want to aim for patches with no grass or places where the grass completely covers the bottom?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Everyone has helped you in the right direction. Just remember to never use cut bait or squid again. Live bait or artificials from now on..


----------



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks again for all the good advice, went again today and had an awesome time, wife caught 3 specs, 1 keeper, and I caught 3 ladyfish!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Way to go..! Your on the right track now. Try to learn to catch your own live bait. Buy a bait net at least 6' in lenght and you can catch your bait aroung the beaches where you fish. It's a more rewarding experiance to do this.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

drop a bait into that patch where something big was, live shrimp on a carolina rig and then... hang on, could be a big red


----------

